# Foids psl scale



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 19, 2021)

Soooo this is going to be a LONG post. After looking at many models/celebrities pictures I think I'm slightly better at rating men. I still find it way harder than rating female celebrities but I made a list of examples of men I consider S, A, B and C tiers. I still struggle between subtiers though and feel subjectivity plays a bigger role in male beauty for me since I'm a straight woman. I tried to be as objective as I could though. BTW I'm shocked at how some people in this forum find Elon Musk attractive and rated him A tier LOL.

*S1*: David Gandy. The most unreal eye are I've ever seen. Such stunning bone structure, he look really masculine but not too harsh or bulky if you know what I mean. He looks SO high class and elegant too. To me he's absolute perfection.











Another male model who I consider* S1 *is *Jeremy Meeks*. This is a mugshot:




Unreal bone structure, amazing lower third, hollow cheeks, insane facial harmony... all of his features are just sooo good.

*S1/S2* (can't decide between these subtiers): *Tyson Beckford*. The only thing that makes me think he might be S2 and not S1 is his top lip. He still looks out of this wrold









*S2 or maybe S3*: I'm honestly not a big fan of how *Sean O'Pry* looks, I do think he looks very good but there's something off about him for me. I can't exactly pinpoint what but I think his eyes are a bit too positively tilted to the point it starts to look a bit delicate for me. Something about his lips too. I think he can be S tier though because he does look very striking and out of this world, even though i'm not a big fan. If Stella Maxwell is an S2 I can defintely see him in the same tier or something close






*A1*: *Alain Dellon*. Personally I like him way better than Sean O'pry but objectively speaking I think his philtrum and thin top lip held his back from being an S tier. What do you think? He was probably an A1 though. A very elegant and timeless beauty...









*A2*: Brad Pitt. Definitely one of the most handsome actors when he was younger. I used to think he'd maybe be even S tier but I think he loses part of his appeal after you look at photos of the men I mentioned above. Henry Cavill IMO is an A2 as well, although his philtrum and thin lips throw off his harmony a bit.









*A3*: Robert Pattinson. I feel some of you will probably disagree but just look at this photo of him next to verified B tier Kristen Stewart:




He haloes her but not to the point of making her looking average IMO, but there's a clear halo going on. Low A tier. I actually like him way better than the actors I rated A2. I love his look. Plus he reminds me of my boyfriend LMAO


I think Chace Crawford is an A3 as well:






*B1*: Chris Hemsworth, Zayn Malik(borderline A3 though).









*B2*: A$AP Rocky, Penn Badgley









*B3*: Michael B. Jordan





*C1*: Ryan Gosling





C2: Niall Horan





c3 would probably be someone like young Adam Sandler.
I'd really appreciate to hear what you think of this, feel free to disagree with me and show other examples, any feedback is nice as this was pretty exausting to do haha


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jan 19, 2021)

elab on title


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 19, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 937030
> 
> elab on title


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 19, 2021)

brb reading it


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 19, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 937033
> View attachment 937034


I agree with most of the post but hemsworth mogs gandy on looks alone


----------



## Deleted member 5574 (Jan 19, 2021)

i think there are loads of unknown unknown with female attraction and psl is not enough


----------



## Dogs (Jan 19, 2021)

Where is the original I wanna read female opinions


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 19, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I agree with most of the post but hemsworth mogs gandy on looks alone


He’s overrated. And his eyes are too small for his face.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 19, 2021)

Read it, honestly makes total sense not telling a girl anything psl related I would hate dating a woman like this


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 19, 2021)

Dogs said:


> Where is the original I wanna read female opinions











Male beauty thread!


Haha, I get that obsession, sorry if it felt forced though. I don't want to derail this thread too much but maybe I expected more of a ranking...




mybeautyconsultant.net


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 19, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s overrated. And his eyes are too small for his face.


He has legit Hunter eyes and his pheno is universally popular


----------



## Dogs (Jan 19, 2021)

Wait really? Hehe I actually love his eye area! So much expression and intensity. Only thing is his eyebrows are kinda invisible but I think it’s a unique look and suits him. Damn, Rating men really is difficult but yeah, I second Mads Mikkelsen being S-tier.


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 20, 2021)

Surprised to have 2 ethnicities first


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 20, 2021)

Crawford should be above Pattinson


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 20, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Surprised to have 2 ethnicities first


JBW debunked, brutally over for Whites


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 937033
> View attachment 937034


which forum is this?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Feb 6, 2021)

Ex fwb said I look like chace Crawford once


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 6, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Feb 11, 2021)

Zayn should be at least A and Alain is recessed af if u actually look at his ear tilt not to mention undereye


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Feb 11, 2021)

everythingisacope said:


> which forum is this?


https://mybeautyconsultant.net/forum/ 

just looked, and unironically good stuff there


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 11, 2021)

unironically i disagree


----------

